# Icelandic Vikings | We Will Rock You



## Meanderer

*Icelandic Vikings *


----------



## SeaBreeze

:cool2:


----------



## Keesha

Groovy hair... lol. 
Pretty funny.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## IKE




----------



## Meanderer

*Darth Viking*


----------



## Meanderer

Norwegian Lullaby song -Gjendines Bånsull





"Gjendines Bånsull - in which a baby is sung to sleep by his family and which was written by Edvard Grieg after he heard a norwegian peasant girl sing this folk song, at the end of the XIXth century".


----------



## Keesha

Women were  known to be good Vikings also. Probably not this one but ....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don’t underestimate Viking women

The status of Viking women may be underestimated due to the way we interpret burial findings.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## HazyDavey

Love it all!!   :encouragement:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Happy Viking's Mother Day!*








The Role of Women in Viking Society


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Gurgling vikings at Icelands greatest waterfall! * Crank it up! Full Screen!*




This recording of Skvalthr was recorded at Gullfoss, Iceland, 2008.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Vikings-R-Us_


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> _Vikings-R-Us_
> 
> View attachment 52155



:rofl: @ Nancy! Oh that is FUNNY! :thumbsup:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Modern day Viking Chef Magnus Nilsson, owner of Faviken in Sweden.


----------



## Meanderer

Why viking diet is best way to keep brain healthy, fight dementia


----------



## Meanderer

Did Vikings take Vacations?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

A Viking Tool Chest  by Roy Underhill and The Woodwright's Shop (VIDEO)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another example of a Viking chest. nthego:


----------



## Keesha

Oh nice Aunt Bea. 
Picture that is.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE

vs today.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer said:


>


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"This is a copy of an instrument in the Icelandic Museum in Reykjavik, it is unusual in that it has 4 wire strings rather than the 2 horsehair or brass strings.  This Fiðla is from Rangarþingi, southern Iceland, made circa 1810". 

Icelandic Fidla/ Íslensk fiðla 4 string instrument made for MIM Arizona


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> "This is a copy of an instrument in the Icelandic Museum in Reykjavik, it is unusual in that it has 4 wire strings rather than the 2 horsehair or brass strings.  This Fiðla is from Rangarþingi, southern Iceland, made circa 1810".
> 
> Icelandic Fidla/ Íslensk fiðla 4 string instrument made for MIM Arizona


This is very interesting. Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


>




:lofl: 
Oh how I love your humour. :laugh:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

“Odin the Wanderer” by Georg von Rosen (1886)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Knud Baade, Norwegian artist, particularly known for his moonlight  paintings which are characterized by strong and dramatic contrasts  between light and shadow. 1808-1879.


----------



## Meanderer

Bust made by J. von Halbig, 1861. National Gallery Knud Baade by J. von Halbig


----------



## RadishRose

So that's what he looked like!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Knud Baade, Norwegian artist, particularly known for his moonlight  paintings which are characterized by strong and dramatic contrasts  between light and shadow. 1808-1879.
> 
> View attachment 55888
> 
> View attachment 55889



His paintings are Knud Baade!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> So that's what he looked like!



Yes....and I apologize for the Knud bust!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Yes....and I apologize for the Knud bust!



Hahaha! 
Was not bad! 

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

A Viking weapon workshop.


----------



## Meanderer

*We may be Vikings, but we have a healthy respect for the law when we're dead. *


Viking Ghosts


----------



## Meanderer

In the Nordic language, “trick-or-treat” directly translates to “rape-and-pillage.” When they learned about this “trick-or-treating” custom, the Vikings loved it so much that they dressed up as themselves and went “trick-or-treating” year-round all over the world until there was no other continent left to "trick-or-treat." (Especially "treat.")


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Trade

If you haven't checked out the series "Norsemen" on Netflix, you are missing out. 

<font size="4">


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Trade said:


> If you haven't checked out the series "Norsemen" on Netflix, you are missing out.
> 
> <font size="4">



I dropped Netflix, but is the show a funny as this clip? LOL!!!


----------



## Meanderer

I just finished God's Hammer, by Eric Schumacher, on Kindle.  A good viking story.


----------



## Meanderer

_*GIVE THANKS!*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Viking Tattoos


----------



## Meanderer

Acrylic Fridge Magnet


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> View attachment 61074




Hahaha! :lofl:


----------



## Meanderer

Purr-fect ZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*8 Lessons in Manhood From the Vikings*


----------



## RadishRose

IceLandic Dragon-realis


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*The largest viking ship in the world*_






DRAGON HARALD FAIRHAIR: LAUNCHING - NAMING - HOISTING THE SAIL






Sailing Draken Harald Hårfagre summer 2013


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _*The largest viking ship in the world*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAGON HARALD FAIRHAIR: LAUNCHING - NAMING - HOISTING THE SAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailing Draken Harald Hårfagre summer 2013



Wow. I saved the 1st one to my YT Watch Later queue, but watched and enjoyed the second and third. Just fascinating, especially the third!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

LEIF Magazine


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer

_Summer Vikings_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Viking Coffee Break!


----------



## RadishRose

Viking campfire








$11,029.00


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Shalimar

Oh my. Mmmm.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy

Fact: Vikings did not wear horns on their helmets.


----------



## RadishRose

*Danish City Puts Vikings at Crossing Signals




*
City council member Buenyamin Simsek, in charge of technical matters, on Monday unveiled the first of 17 traffic signals featuring Vikings holding axes and shields, but no horned helmets — there is no evidence that Viking helmets really did have horns. 

https://www.snopes.com/ap/2019/08/26/danish-city-puts-vikings-at-crossing-signals/


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> *Danish City Puts Vikings at Crossing Signals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> City council member Buenyamin Simsek, in charge of technical matters, on Monday unveiled the first of 17 traffic signals featuring Vikings holding axes and shields, but no horned helmets — there is no evidence that Viking helmets really did have horns.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/ap/2019/08/26/danish-city-puts-vikings-at-crossing-signals/


I don't know....sounds like they're tootin' their own horns, to me!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Exposing the Roots of the Viking Horned Helmet Myth*
*"Yes, some helmeted Vikings traveled around Europe, West Asia, and even North America raiding and pillaging. It is a myth, though, that their helmets were decorated with horns, antlers, or wings. But you can see from the featured image above that one of the type of helmets Vikings used looked pretty cool - even without horns." *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Stokksnes wood viking sculpture in Iceland, at Mount Vestrahorn, Stokksnes. Located near Höfn, Iceland.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

All good stuff, thanks posters


----------



## Meanderer

A Thor loser....


----------



## Gardenlover

A viking mug I made this year, out of pine, with a tumbler insert.


----------



## Catlady




----------



## Catlady

A gold arm ring from Denmark 800-1050 AD


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gaer

Keesha said:


> View attachment 65193


Keesha, WHO IS THIS?  I'm in love with him!!!!


----------



## Gaer

Has this thread always been here?  How did I miss this?  I'm of Viking heritage!  Meanderer, whoever you are, THANK YOU so much for starting this thread!  WOW!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Gaer

Keesha, Where are you getting these GREAT pictures?
 I changed my mind about where I would go if I could time travel.  I want to go back to where THEY ARE!


----------



## Keesha

Gardenlover said:


> A viking mug I made this year, out of pine, with a tumbler insert.
> View attachment 86129


You hand carved this yourself?
That’s really good. 
How do you like carving pine?


----------



## Gaer

I agree!  You're a great artisan, Gardenlover!


----------



## Gardenlover

Keesha said:


> You hand carved this yourself?
> That’s really good.
> How do you like carving pine?





Gaer said:


> I agree!  You're a great artisan, Gardenlover!


It was carved using a CNC router I have in my shop, not hand carved. I made six or seven of them for family and friends.
They were also a hit at the local renaissance festival.


----------



## Keesha

Gardenlover said:


> It was carved using a CNC router I have in my shop, not hand carved. I made six or seven of them for family and friends.
> They were also a hit at the local renaissance festival.


It’s great. I can see why they are a big hit. 
CNC router? Is that one of those carving machines that can copy work? Busy Bee has an automatic carver. Something I never thought possible. 
I like the ease of carving pine wood but the sticky sap can sometimes be a problem. The smell is nice too. Do you do any hand carving?


----------



## Gaer

A carver, a Dremel, doesn't matter!  The carving is the thing!  It's awesome!


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> A carver, a Dremel, doesn't matter!  The carving is the thing!  It's awesome!


No it doesn’t matter. I was more curious than anything. My husband is a bird carver and uses a Dremel and foredom tool. His carvings are amazing. 
Due to my sinuses I can’t use tools like these as they create too much dust even with a dust collector. Now I’m always interested in how things are made. What tools? What wood? What finish ? 
I probably ask too many questions though.


----------



## Gardenlover

Keesha said:


> It’s great. I can see why they are a big hit.
> CNC router? Is that one of those carving machines that can copy work? Busy Bee has an automatic carver. Something I never thought possible.
> I like the ease of carving pine wood but the sticky sap can sometimes be a problem. The smell is nice too. Do you do any hand carving?


The piece is designed using 3D modeling software and then imported into the CNC software that runs the router. The time it takes to cut depends on the complexity of the piece and the number of bit changes that are required. Typically a rough cut and then a finishing cut. It takes approximately 7-8 hours to cut the viking mug and then several more hours of sanding before applying the finish.

I've tried hand carving, but don't yet have the skill or patience to produce the results I'd like.

Please feel free to ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Carving Wood Spirit / Viking / Warrior - Full carving and finish treatment.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

Thread is cool, funny and informative.
Time has diminished the fear that the Vikings brought to Great Britain, Ireland, and parts of the continent.  They were a bloodthirsty bunch and terrified the other countries.

Remember the prayer:  "Lord save us from the fury of the Norsemen."

Their ability to kill an opponent was practiced, they had a particular gruesome method of killing enemies called the 'Butterfly of Bloody Eagle.'
Usually, they slaughtered the innocents, once the enemy was defeated they could now
pursue killing as an art form.

Whatever they were, we look at them twelve centuries later with interest.


----------



## Meanderer

Viking Cat


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Viking Blue Great Dane



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pepper

Icelandic Viking Rock


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

All About the Vikings in Iceland | Origin & Facts (LINK)






Eiriksstadir Viking Home


----------



## Meanderer

The Viking General (A Sherlock Holmes Uncovered Tale Book 9) 
by   Steven Ehrman   (Author)   Format: Kindle Edition






"General Compton, known as the Viking General, is found dead in his study at his country estate. Dr. Watson is first on the scene and calls in his friend Sherlock Holmes to solve the complex case. A suspect confesses, but Holmes has his doubts. His investigation has shattering results for all concerned".

"This is a novella length story typical of the Holmes tales. The Sherlock Holmes Uncovered Tales are a series of original stories based upon the immortal characters, Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson, created by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. The Viking General is the 9th story in the series".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_@Gary O' __ Tell us about your time in Iceland, as a Viking, Gary!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> @Gary O' Tell us about your time in Iceland, as a Viking, Gary!


Moi?

Pretty much a soap opera;


----------



## RadishRose

tattoos


----------



## Meanderer

*Viking King of Denmark and Norway - Harald I Gormsson Bluetooth (912-987 AD) 31st GGF* Harald I Gormsson _Bluetooth_








_This Great-Grandfather also has the modern technology "Bluetooth" named after him. He was known as a great communicator and even united the countries of Denmark and Norway together...thus the correlation with the modern Bluetooth which lets multiple devices speak one compatible protocol. _


----------



## Gary O'

Never knew that one


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Never knew that one


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Viking Cooking; Shashlik and Soup​




"This time viking cooking starts with a simple flatbread baking. Mix flour with a little water and lard or butter and shape it in circles. During the hiking, the meat was marinated in a basket, so it should be ready for grilling after a full day's walk. Prepare the shashliks and grill them on a hazel charcoal. In the early spring, when wild forests are covered by ramsons aka bear leek, it is also a good time to strengthen your immune system by eating some of it so you can look for new adventures being strong as a bear. For soup we put the sliced ramsons in a cooking pot, together with some onions, rutabagas, and carrots. We add salt, enrich with some grease, add water and cook. Enjoy "- Njóta!


----------



## Gaer

I would ask what shahliks are, and ransoms  (bear leek) but it's doubtful I'll ever cook this.
But does "njota" mean "good"?  What does "njota" mean?


----------



## Meanderer

Gaer said:


> I would ask what shahliks are, and ransoms  (bear leek) but it's doubtful I'll ever cook this.
> But does "njota" mean "good"?  What does "njota" mean?


njota ="enjoy
shahlik= "skewerable"

ransoms=bear leek
Allium ursinum, known as wild garlic, _ramsons_, buckrams, broad-leaved garlic, wood garlic, _bear leek_ or _bear's_ garlic, is a bulbous perennial flowering plant in the amaryllis family Amaryllidaceae. It is a wild relative of onion, native to Europe and Asia, where it grows in moist woodland.


----------



## Gaer

Meanderer said:


> njota ="enjoy
> shahlik= "skewerable"
> 
> ransoms=bear leek
> Allium ursinum, known as wild garlic, _ramsons_, buckrams, broad-leaved garlic, wood garlic, _bear leek_ or _bear's_ garlic, is a bulbous perennial flowering plant in the amaryllis family Amaryllidaceae. It is a wild relative of onion, native to Europe and Asia, where it grows in moist woodland.


Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer

1,000-Year-Old Viking Sword Discovered in Iceland by Men Hunting Geese​







> _“We date the sword at this stage to circa 950 AD or even prior to that,” _ the agency’s director general Kristín Huld Sigurðardóttir told RT.com. _“We are very excited here as this is only the 23rd sword from Viking times found in Iceland.” _


----------



## Meanderer

This giant gold ring was dropped by a giant Viking in Essex (link)​The size and weight of the ring suggest that it was most likely worn by a man. It weighs over 32 grams and we know from X-ray fluorescence analysis at the British Museum that the metal is over 95% gold, the rest being silver and copper.

That’s fairly common for gold of this date, to be a good standard. Vikings were very concerned with the purity of the metal. On silver coins you sometimes find little nicks made with a knife blade where they were testing that they’d got decent quality silver.








It’s got a little bit of damage – probably hit by a plough or something in the thousand years that it’s been buried – but it’s our policy to preserve the ring as found and not try to restore it to ‘as new’ condition.

The ring was made by twisting two strands of gold wire and then twisting these with two tapering gold rods to form a hoop. The thin ends of the rods and wires were joined at the back of the hoop by beating them together into a flat, diamond-shaped plate. The plate is decorated with tiny punched circles.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> This giant gold ring was dropped by a giant Viking in Essex (link)​The size and weight of the ring suggest that it was most likely worn by a man. It weighs over 32 grams and we know from X-ray fluorescence analysis at the British Museum that the metal is over 95% gold, the rest being silver and copper.
> 
> That’s fairly common for gold of this date, to be a good standard. Vikings were very concerned with the purity of the metal. On silver coins you sometimes find little nicks made with a knife blade where they were testing that they’d got decent quality silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s got a little bit of damage – probably hit by a plough or something in the thousand years that it’s been buried – but it’s our policy to preserve the ring as found and not try to restore it to ‘as new’ condition.
> 
> The ring was made by twisting two strands of gold wire and then twisting these with two tapering gold rods to form a hoop. The thin ends of the rods and wires were joined at the back of the hoop by beating them together into a flat, diamond-shaped plate. The plate is decorated with tiny punched circles.


This ring is beautiful! It's so large; I'm wondering if it's a thumb-ring.

The site looks interesting too. I'll go have a visit.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> This ring is beautiful! It's so large; I'm wondering if it's a thumb-ring.
> 
> The site looks interesting too. I'll go have a visit.


_"In ancient Greece, only very powerful men or women would wear thumb rings as a sign of strength and dignity. In Chinese philosophy, the concept of yin and yang come into play. It is believed that the yin (left) thumb ring represents self-confidence, and the yang (right) thumb ring represents flexible nature. Nowadays, the thumb ring is most often associated with willpower and masculinity. Many people believe that wearing a ring on the thumb means strength, freedom, independence and individuality"._


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

Islandic horses


----------



## Gaer

This is the most awesome thread!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

https://theretiredviking.com/2017/09/28/viking-attitude/




Live Fearless

Be Strong when others are weak

Be dangerous when others are threatening

Be gentle to those who are meek

Be loving to those closest to you

Get up again every time (every time) you fall

Never take defeat as the final answer

Glare back at challenges

Win before you ever set foot on the field

Be a champion

Live fearless…  all day…  every day…


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Who are the *Valkyries*?






_A valkyrie (pronounced “VAL-ker-ee”; Old Norse valkyrja, plural valkyrjur, “choosers of the fallen”) is a female helping spirit of the god Odin.

To some extent, a tendency toward sanitization is present even in the later Old Norse sources, which focus on their love affairs with human men and _*their assisting Odin in transporting his favorites among those slain in battle to Valhalla*_, where they will fight by his side during Ragnarok.

Whether in their loving or bloodthirsty modalities, the Valkyries are best understood as part of the extensive and dynamic complex of shamanism that permeates pre-Christian Germanic religion.

https://norse-mythology.org/gods-and-creatures/valkyries/





_


----------



## Meanderer

They Never Wore Horned Helmets​"There has never been any evidence discovered by archaeologists that would prove the Vikings wore horned helmets. However, they did wear skullcaps, which were obviously intended to protect their skulls from any impact".






"The idea of the horned helmets came about during the 19th century, however, it was Richard Wagner’s cycle of four operas that implanted the horned helmet image into our imaginations. To this day, there are still many filmmakers, cartoonists, and artists who continue to keep this myth alive".


----------



## Meanderer

Oldest Viking settlement possibly unearthed in Iceland​"Archaeologists have unearthed what may be the oldest Viking settlement in Iceland".

"The ancient longhouse is thought to be a summer settlement built in the 800s, decades before seafaring refugees are supposed to have settled the island, and was hidden beneath a younger longhouse brimming with treasures, said archaeologist Bjarni Einarsson, who led the excavations".

_"The younger hall is the richest in Iceland so far," Einarsson told Live Science. "It is hard not to conclude that it is a chieftain's house." __ (read more)_





The oldest of the two Viking longhouses at Stöð dates from around A.D. 800, several decades before the commonly accepted date of the settlement of Iceland in A.D. 874. (Image credit: Bjarni Einarsson)





The youngest of the two longhouses contained the most valuable horde of objects ever found in Iceland and was probably the hall of a Viking chieftain. (Image credit: Bjarni Einarsson)


----------



## Meanderer

What Did The Viking Houses Look Like?​


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> What Did The Viking Houses Look Like?​


This and the previous posts are fascinating, Jim. I just love historical things like this.  I skimmed the video and saved it to my YT Watch Later queue for a proper look.
Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose

Also from Live Science-
*Warrior Woman*




(Image credit: Drawing by Tancredi Valeri; Copyright Antiquity Publications Ltd.)
_In 2017, a group of researchers in Sweden did a genetic analysis on the bones of a warrior Viking, long assumed to be male. However, the results showed that the individual had XX chromosomes, revealing that the deceased was, in fact, a woman.

There were so many questions about this discovery, that the researchers just published a new study that delved deeper into the finding. Here is an illustration of what the female warrior may have looked like. The clothing details are based, in part, on material found within the burial chamber, the researchers said._


----------



## Meanderer

Viking Gender Roles (link)​




This probably never happened.

"Most importantly in a Viking Age context, however, there’s no evidence that women ever fought in battle; as far as we can tell, this was left entirely to men.[8][9][10] Only men could become warriors and travel to lands far from their farms with their warband to fight on behalf of the warband’s leader. The only thing women did on a Viking Age battlefield was flee so they wouldn’t be raped by the victorious army.[11]"

*"(Note: those who believe that a recent archaeological find proves the opposite should see here and here.)"*

"Some people have hoped to find in the warlike valkyries a mythical image of female warriors that had some counterpart in historical reality. But the historical, human counterpart of the valkyries wasn’t female warriors.[12] Rather, it was _sorceresses_, who used magic with the intent of influencing the outcome of battle but didn’t physically participate in it.[13]"


----------



## RadishRose

Yes the Valkyrie were only choosers of which of the dead got to be with Odin.

But the body they found buried as a warrior was proven to be a woman. well, at least according to the article.

As far as Judith Jesch and the other article, I say Bah, dang it! Hahahaha


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Yes the Valkyrie were only choosers of which of the dead got to be with Odin.
> 
> But the body they found buried as a warrior was proven to be a woman. well, at least according to the article.
> 
> As far as Judith Jesch and the other article, I say Bah, dang it! Hahahaha


There are two links in bold that address the finding of the bones, (in the 1800's) and the exact location these sacks of bones were found.
*"(Note: those who believe that a recent archaeological find proves the opposite should see here and here.)"*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> There are two links in bold that address the finding of the bones, (in the 1800's) and the exact location these sacks of bones were found.
> *"(Note: those who believe that a recent archaeological find proves the opposite should see here and here.)"*


I read over your links. My opinion of them was jokingly "Bahh". LOL, I just wanna believe the body was female. After all, I named my dog Boudica, the Warrior Queen back when the Romans were in Britain.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I read over your links. My opinion of them was jokingly "Bahh". LOL, I just wanna believe the body was female. After all, I named my dog Boudica, the Warrior Queen back when the Romans were in Britain.


(Link): "As with all social norms everywhere, there were exceptions; there were a few individual Norse men and women who acted against their society’s gender norms. Some of them even don’t seem to have been looked down upon by the wider society for it. But so as to not have this article turn into an entire book, we’ll just be focusing on the widespread, general rules rather than the few exceptions".


----------



## Meanderer

10 Best Female Viking warrior in the history​                           November 1, 2019 by Richard Marrison            

"The standard history popularized in the 19th Century tells us that only men were Viking Warriors. They did trading, fought wars, and treated women in a poor manner.
But, Norse mythology and now science tells us differently.
History does teach us that Norse women were much more liberated than other women at that time. They had the chance to enjoy social freedom".

"They could own property, conduct business, get a divorce, and gain custody of their children. And, Norse folklore and mythology claim that women were also fierce warriors. Poems and stories feature weapon-wielding women called shield maidens".

"The female Vikings are mostly mentioned by Snorri Sturluson in the 12th and 13th Century Iceland Sagas. And, some are mentioned in the writings of historical and semi-historical writers".

Here are the top 10 female Viking warriors in descending order:





*Conclusion:*

_"Despite all of the details about these warrior women, female Vikings or their sagas, are taken as unrealistic events. They are considered as the events of magics or myths which cannot be relied upon".

"Though it is believed that there are no or very little scientific pieces of evidence of the existence of strong, courageous female warriors, goddesses, Vikings, or deities in the present day. We could still find various mythology or literature about them in the past".

"As we go with the literature of the ancient civilization, there were deities with powers. Such as Minerva, Fortuna: who could tell about the luck of a person. The homes of the Vikings were managed by the skill work of women".

"Wars during the Viking age were basically fought using axes, swords, and spears. Women somehow were compelled to take part in such wars with weapons of their comfort". 

"Even after the Evolution of Christianity that started denying women’s rights and equality. Warriors like Brynhild or Hervor were worshipped by women doing household works, thinking that even women could be so courageous and powerful compared to males"._


----------



## Meanderer

....then there is the "Vicki the Viking" Costume!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> 10 Best Female Viking warrior in the history​                           November 1, 2019 by Richard Marrison
> 
> "The standard history popularized in the 19th Century tells us that only men were Viking Warriors. They did trading, fought wars, and treated women in a poor manner.
> But, Norse mythology and now science tells us differently.
> History does teach us that Norse women were much more liberated than other women at that time. They had the chance to enjoy social freedom".
> 
> "They could own property, conduct business, get a divorce, and gain custody of their children. And, Norse folklore and mythology claim that women were also fierce warriors. Poems and stories feature weapon-wielding women called shield maidens".
> 
> "The female Vikings are mostly mentioned by Snorri Sturluson in the 12th and 13th Century Iceland Sagas. And, some are mentioned in the writings of historical and semi-historical writers".
> 
> Here are the top 10 female Viking warriors in descending order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> _"Despite all of the details about these warrior women, female Vikings or their sagas, are taken as unrealistic events. They are considered as the events of magics or myths which cannot be relied upon".
> 
> "Though it is believed that there are no or very little scientific pieces of evidence of the existence of strong, courageous female warriors, goddesses, Vikings, or deities in the present day. We could still find various mythology or literature about them in the past".
> 
> "As we go with the literature of the ancient civilization, there were deities with powers. Such as Minerva, Fortuna: who could tell about the luck of a person. The homes of the Vikings were managed by the skill work of women".
> 
> "Wars during the Viking age were basically fought using axes, swords, and spears. Women somehow were compelled to take part in such wars with weapons of their comfort".
> 
> "Even after the Evolution of Christianity that started denying women’s rights and equality. Warriors like Brynhild or Hervor were worshipped by women doing household works, thinking that even women could be so courageous and powerful compared to males"._


Wow @Meanderer you did a lot of work to post all this. I really loved all of the stories about them. Thank you so much for bringing this!

I almost began reading the next group about female Russians also one of my favorites. I have saved the site for later reading.

Thanks again for taking the time to research and post!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> ....then there is the "Vicki the Viking" Costume!


Hahaha, Vicki the Viking! Cool for a wrestling persona. 

That looks like Borat in the background.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Wow @Meanderer you did a lot of work to post all this. I really loved all of the stories about them. Thank you so much for bringing this!
> 
> I almost began reading the next group about female Russians also one of my favorites. I have saved the site for later reading.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to research and post!


You're welcome. I found it interesting as well!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY FA-THOR'S DAY!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Vikings Ice Fishing_


----------



## Meanderer

We're bending the rules a little with this post...hope you enjoy it!

WOYM: Roanoke's Vikings band had its heyday in 1960s, '70s    





The Vikings pose for a photo while taking a break from a rehearsal in May 1982. Seated (from left) are Allen Nelms and Ann Francis. Standing are Joy McKeever, Leroy Smith, Tommy Holcomb, Ralph Nash, Fred Frelantz, Lane Craig and Tyler Pugh. Nelms, Holcomb and Craig were the original members of the band when it formed in the early 1960s in Roanoke.  The Roanoke Times | File 1982 

WDBJ7 PM Magazine featuring the Vikings band--Early June 1982


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Early Iceland wasn’t as lawless as you might think




“With law shall the country be built” is the Icelandic police force’s motto to this day. It dates back about a millennium. In Viking Age Iceland, the law was taken seriously. Many of the settlers were leaving Norway because of a tyrannical king, and within a few short decades, separate settlement villages were sprouting up.
By around 930, Alþingi, a national assembly had started. At Þingvellir (which means “assembly plains”) about 30 miles from where Reykjavik now stands, the first Icelanders made an annual pilgrimage to this assembly.
Acutely aware of the cost of violence and lawlessness (possibly because they engaged in it previously!), these settlers would listen to a “law speaker” reciting the rules on a “law rock”. Sometime later, around the 12th Century, they started writing these laws down, which is how civilizations are born.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Vikings in Iceland, Icelandic Sagas 




"Norse immigrants from western Norway discovered and settled Iceland in the late ninth century. Servants and slaves accompanied these families; many of the indentured were Celts from Scotland and Ireland. Much of the history of Norse settlement in Iceland is derived from two Icelandic sagas."

"The Book of Icelanders, written by Ari Thorhilsson the Wise in the 10th century, tells of Iceland’s history for the first 250 years after its settlement. The Book of Settlement tells of the founding of Iceland and where they settled."

"The Book of Icelanders describes much of the subsequent development of Iceland. Additional settlers arrived in an exodus from Scandinavia, encouraged by the Norse custom of a father’s passing all lands only to his firstborn son."

"Most Icelandic sagas were written in the 12th to 14th centuries but discuss events in the period between 930 and 1030, a period referred to as the Age of Sagas."

_"The word saga literally means “what is said,” which is derived from the Norse people’s oral tradition of storytelling."  __(Read More)_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Vikings Protest at BP Sponsorship of the British Museum_


----------



## Meanderer

_Vikings & Wolfhounds!_ 
A Hiberno-Norse themed photoshoot in Moscow with Irish Wolfhounds…


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Vikings Protest at BP Sponsorship of the British Museum_


What's that, a Flintstone's ship?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Vikings & Wolfhounds!_
> A Hiberno-Norse themed photoshoot in Moscow with Irish Wolfhounds…


Oh my!


----------



## RadishRose

Icelandic Cooking


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"FIRST thing to mention. Some of the snacks we tried are not Icelandic - they are from other Scandinavian countries. For example, the snack starting with S...."

"Iceland is an amazing country and they have some unusual snacks. For example, dried / salted cod. Iceland has a lot of fish and not much grass or vegetables, so it makes sense that fish in all forms would be common."

TRYING ICELANDIC SNACKS


----------



## RadishRose

That was fun!


----------



## Meanderer

Health, Grooming, and Medicine in the Viking Age

*"Health.* Studies of burial remains from the Viking age suggest that good health and long life were possible for at least some of the population. For example, a recent study of 11th and 12th century skeletal remains from Skeljastaðir in Iceland showed that the population was generally healthy. But that is not to say that life was free of disease and pestilence."

"The Skeljastaðir remains also suggest that oral health was generally good. Compared to modern western diets, the Viking-age diet had more coarse food, fewer refined foods, and much less sugar. Accordingly, the Viking-age teeth show considerable wear, but few instances of dental caries or decay."

"Similarly, skeletal remains of elderly people show fractures that have healed, implying that elderly people were cared for."






"An example of battlefield medicine is described in chapter 234 of _Óláfs saga helga_.        Þormóðr was wounded by an arrow in his side. He broke off the shaft and supported his companions in the fight as best he could. After the battle had been lost, he left the field and entered the hut where the healer women were tending the wounded. One of the women inspected the wound and could see the iron arrow head, but could not determine its path to determine what internal organs it had struck. She gave Þormóðr a hot broth, containing leeks and onions and other herbs. If, after eating it, she could smell the broth from his wound, she would know that vital parts had been injured, and that the wound was fatal."

"Þormóðr refused the broth. Instead, he directed the woman to cut into the wound to expose the iron arrow head. He grabbed hold of the arrow head with pincers and pulled it out. Seeing fatty fibers on the arrow head, Þormóðr said, "See how well the king keeps his men. There is fat by my heart," and he died."


----------



## Meanderer

Eat Like a Viking: How the Icelandic Diet Can Keep You Healthy and Depression-Free During the Winter




_Nordic meals are usually salted and simple.
_
"People suffering from Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD) will often experience depression, decreased libido, social isolation, loss of appetite, and feelings of hopelessness — among other symptoms — during the long winter months. However, despite the prevalence of SAD in North America and much of Europe, the opposite seems to be the case in Iceland."

"Despite being one of the coldest countries in the world — and having the name to prove it — Icelanders are some of the happiest people in the world, according to a ranking published by Bloomberg. But why is that? Well, according to many nutrition experts, the secret to Icelanders’ happiness lies in what they eat."

_"Icelanders make up for the decreased sunlight by eating plenty of fish."_

"At first glance, the Icelandic diet might be off-putting for many foreigners — after all, local delicacies like fermented shark, sour ram’s testicles and cod tongues aren’t your everyday meal. Yet, a closer look reveals a population fed with fresh products, healthy fats, and lots of fish that provide plenty of fodder for the long winter days."  (READ MORE)


----------



## jerry old

Everywhere you go, there is a new disease that will kill you-what is with this SAD, isn't Covid 19 enough. 

The diagnostic method in post 259 is no longer approved by AMA


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Health, Grooming, and Medicine in the Viking Age
> 
> *"Health.* Studies of burial remains from the Viking age suggest that good health and long life were possible for at least some of the population. For example, a recent study of 11th and 12th century skeletal remains from Skeljastaðir in Iceland showed that the population was generally healthy. But that is not to say that life was free of disease and pestilence."
> 
> "The Skeljastaðir remains also suggest that oral health was generally good. Compared to modern western diets, the Viking-age diet had more coarse food, fewer refined foods, and much less sugar. Accordingly, the Viking-age teeth show considerable wear, but few instances of dental caries or decay."
> 
> "Similarly, skeletal remains of elderly people show fractures that have healed, implying that elderly people were cared for."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "An example of battlefield medicine is described in chapter 234 of _Óláfs saga helga_.        Þormóðr was wounded by an arrow in his side. He broke off the shaft and supported his companions in the fight as best he could. After the battle had been lost, he left the field and entered the hut where the healer women were tending the wounded. One of the women inspected the wound and could see the iron arrow head, but could not determine its path to determine what internal organs it had struck. She gave Þormóðr a hot broth, containing leeks and onions and other herbs. If, after eating it, she could smell the broth from his wound, she would know that vital parts had been injured, and that the wound was fatal."
> 
> "Þormóðr refused the broth. Instead, he directed the woman to cut into the wound to expose the iron arrow head. He grabbed hold of the arrow head with pincers and pulled it out. Seeing fatty fibers on the arrow head, Þormóðr said, "See how well the king keeps his men. There is fat by my heart," and he died."


I went further into these stories via your link. Fascinating!


----------



## IFortuna

My new Motto:


----------



## IFortuna

Meanderer said:


> A Viking Tool Chest  by Roy Underhill and The Woodwright's Shop (VIDEO)


Could I borrow that?  Just for the weekend?


----------



## Meanderer

What Did the Vikings Wear? The Truth About Their Clothes and Dress





When most people think of Vikings, images of seafaring raiders and plunderers immediately come to mind. However, Viking society was a complex one that thrived during difficult times and in somewhat harsh conditions. Through the archaeological record and historical writings, a detailed picture of the everyday lives of Vikings comes into focus, including how they dressed and what they wore.

The Viking dress code was heavily influenced by available resources and social class and was functional by necessity. Contrary to popular belief, Viking men and women did not dress solely in drab grays and browns. They had many colors to choose from, and they were not strangers to medieval high fashion.  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

_Norsemen  "Viking fashion"_​


----------



## RadishRose

jerry old said:


> Everywhere you go, there is a new disease that will kill you-what is with this SAD, isn't Covid 19 enough.
> 
> The diagnostic method in post 259 is no longer approved by AMA


_their fish-heavy diet is *rich in vitamin D,* which more than makes up for the loss of sunlight and keeps them healthy and *cheerful* even during the toughest winters._


----------



## Meanderer

Viking Facts




"One of the most surprising facts about Vikings that many people are unaware of is that Vikings were not all part of one group, nor did they identify themselves as such. They were members of Scandinavian tribes from Norway, Denmark, and Sweden that frequently fought one another. The word “Viking” actually derives from the Old Norse for “pirate” or “sea-rover,” but although they could be violent, they were not a dirty and uncivilized group of people. Vikings were extremely clean and regularly bathed and groomed themselves. They were known to bathe weekly, which was more frequently than most people, particularly Europeans, at the time. Their grooming tools were often made of animal bones and included items such as combs, razors, and ear cleaners. Another fact that many people don’t know is that while Viking women typically married young, they had certain rights that were not commonly given to women, including the right to ask for a divorce and the ability to inherit property."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Official Ram Trucks Super Bowl Commercial  Icelandic Vikings  We Will Rock You (2018)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Official Ram Trucks Super Bowl Commercial  Icelandic Vikings  We Will Rock You (2018)


That was amazing


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_War Dog of the Vikings_




It’s not the Norwegian Elkhound, the descendent of the Torvmosehund, a dog so important to the Vikings that it was an honored member of the crew for which it hunted, guarded, and herded 5,000 years ago.  Its most important role, however, was as the _War Dog of the Vikings_. This meant that if his or her master was killed in battle, s/he, too, would be killed and and put on the famous burning burial ship for the journey to Valhalla, companion to his master even in death.  No warrior was welcomed to Valhalla if he came without his earthly possessions, and this included his dog.

Five thousand years later, the value of the Elkhound is not lost on the Norwegian Government: It gave the Norwegian Defense Minister the power to commandeer all privately owned Elkhounds in times of war.


_“Over The Garden Gate” by Joy Glasspool_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Meanderer

_THE VIKING BAKERY, Toronto_


----------



## RadishRose

There was a Viking Bakery in my old hometown.
Naturally, a friend's parents who were Swedish and Norwegian, got their bread delivered from them.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


Perfect find!


----------



## Meanderer

Meet Helgi, the Icelandic Ruler of a Viking Group

"According to Helgi, “People think the Vikings were only about raiding and fighting. But they were farmers and families first.” The group regularly appears at Icelandic culture festivals, where they are often joined by other Viking enthusiasts from the United Kingdom, Sweden and even as far afield as Australia. Together, they re-create settlement villages and showcase skills such as Viking blacksmithing, raising Icelandic chickens and the surprisingly difficult art of horn blowing."
(READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77

Viking Ship Museum...

It's Norwegian, but still plenty interesting about the culture...

https://www.khm.uio.no/english/visit-us/viking-ship-museum/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Packerjohn

How silly can you get?  I guess Very Silly!


----------



## Meanderer

Three giant Viking swords are now forever embedded in solid stone on a Nordic hill in Hafrsfjord, and stand tall against the sun as a reminder of an ancient battle that eventually unified the kingdoms of Norway and its people into one nation. The swords were forced through solid rock so that they can never be removed and such a battle never to occur again. They stand for peace, unity, and freedom, and the place where they are impaled is near the city of Stavanger in the Rogaland regio






Three large swords stand on the hill as a memory to the Battle of Hafrsfjord in year 872, when King Harald Fairhair gathered all of Norway under one crown.


----------



## Meanderer

Germanic Summer Solstice


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

King Harald was always known for his ability to bring together leaders to non-violent negotiations. To discuss, share information, and, crucially, communicate across boundaries particularly in the expansion and unification of Norway and Denmark in this era.

Fast-forward a little over 1,000 years to 1996, and short-range radio technology was in its very early stages, Intel, Swedish telecom company Ericsson, and Nokia were all working on different radio technologies. The three powerhouses quickly realized that the best way to drive the technology forward within the industry and avoid fragmentation would be to create a single wireless standard.

In December of that year, representatives from the three companies met at the Ericsson plant in Lund, Sweden to plan their industry-standard technology. Before they could get started, however, they decided that they needed a codename for the project while it was in development.
Intel representative Jim Kardash suggested that the temporary name be "Bluetooth," and his reasoning was simple: "King Harald Bluetooth ... was famous for uniting Scandinavia just as we intended to unite the PC and cellular industries with a short-range wireless link." The name stuck since then.


----------



## Meanderer

The Viking Technology that Conquered the World






"The key to their successful raids was their ships, the speedy drakkar, technically superior to those of their rivals. In addition, they were *able to orient themselves on the sea without a compass* by using solar stones that allowed them to know where the sun was on overcast days. Thanks to their technology and their zeal for conquest, they reached the coasts of almost all of Europe, North Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia and the northeast of North America and would also colonise Iceland and Greenland."

“Their warships were *light and designed to be able to navigate up to one metre deep*, so they could venture into rivers, marshes or approach the beach itself. There were riverside carpenters under the command of an expert who personally chose the trees that had to be cut down. The saw was never used,”

"Overlapping the boards that made up the ship’s hull, as it was being built, made it very flexible. They were also symmetrical ships, equally long in the bow as in the stern, which facilitated turning at great speed. *These were ships made to transport people and to go very fast*, which under favourable conditions could reach close to 30km/h (16 knots)"

"Thus, although they did not have a compass, “on the high seas *they could know their location thanks to the Iceland spar*, a type of calcite, which works as a polarizer, revealing a slight shine where the sun is.”
READ MORE


----------



## RadishRose




----------

